# ORANGE COUNTY,CA bike OWNERS



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Was up everybody post :biggrin: :biggrin: all ur lowrider bikes here if ur from the OC.


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Jan 10 2011, 08:33 PM~19561076
> *Was up everybody post  :biggrin:  :biggrin: all ur lowrider bikes here if ur from the OC.
> *


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Jan 11 2011, 07:59 AM~19564764
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 11 2011, 08:42 AM~19564992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Sergio!!!!


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Jan 11 2011, 07:50 AM~19564719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Jan 10 2011, 09:33 PM~19561076
> *Was up everybody post  :biggrin:  :biggrin: all ur lowrider bikes here if ur from the OC.
> *


why make at topic and u dont have ur bike on here???


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 14 2011, 11:19 AM~19596127
> *why make at topic and u dont have ur bike on here???
> *


Itll go on n alil


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Right


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

My street 16nch still under construction


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Hummm.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

NEW PROJECT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

BORN & RAISED IN O*C
NOW IN THE I.E.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Jan 18 2011, 11:41 PM~19635896
> *NEW PROJECT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: HOW MUCH FOR THE RIMS IN THE BACKGROUND?


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Jan 19 2011, 06:56 PM~19642728
> *:uh: HOW MUCH FOR THE RIMS IN THE BACKGROUND?
> *


not my house da home spocks house


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Jan 20 2011, 06:53 PM~19653198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam sik bike :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Jan 11 2011, 09:50 AM~19564719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if you ever want to sell that display, hit me up 1st, I want it


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

None of these are mine. Just sharing some photos from today of OC bikes


Pics from ORANGE COUNTY/ Old Style Show today-


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> None of these are mine. Just sharing some photos from today of OC bikes
> 
> 
> Pics from ORANGE COUNTY/ Old Style Show today-


y dont u post up lucky star?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

my daughters bike.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> y dont u post up lucky star?



Lucky Star: Frame by Cops on Payroll /Blvd. Kings C.C./ B.K. 
Donated to Roosevelt Elementary School ; SANTA ANA, CA
Roosevelt After School Program Bike Club


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

*My 24" schwinn*

Simple build I did with a frame i bought from one of the members on here. Added decals myself. Excuse the plastic, I didnt want the fork the damage the paint. For sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Anyone selling a beach cruiser?...if so pm me price and pics


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

*NOT A BIKE.... BUT A PEDAL CAR FROM SANTA ANA ORANGE COUNTY......:wave:
DONE BY ME (EL PRIMO)*


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

*IF ANYONE NEEDS CUSTOM WORK ON THEM BIKES OR PEDAL CARS.... LET ME KNOW!!!! (SEND A PM!) THANKS.... I CAN DO ANY CUSTOM WORK.... GOOD PRICES....*


----------



## romeo (Sep 11, 2009)

My Godsons Bike Repping in OC


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

my daugters bikes


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

classic53 said:


> my daugters bikes
> View attachment 388683
> View attachment 388681


good looking bikes seen boys envy out a couple times :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

modelcarbuilder said:


>


:thumbsup: dammmm that,s a real sick bike bro !!!


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

*o c*

www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

dammm nice bike I love da skooter


1964rag said:


> www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

thanks she works hard in school to earn the up grades we do to it


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

MY YOUNGEST SHORTYS.......LIL OMEN...








AND GANGSTA BOOGIE....








:nicoderm:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

what up vic


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

da trike s sikk


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WHAT UP E:nicoderm:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Qvo O*C......hope we got some new bikes busting out this year.....?


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Q-VOLE GOT A 26 INCH SCHWINN HOPEFULLY COMING OUT THIS YEAR MAYB JUST TOO CRUISE BUT MAY GET SUM CUSTOME PARTS ON U GOT A BIKE POST PIX


78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Qvo O*C......hope we got some new bikes busting out this year.....


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

My brother and I own Baloos Jungle.....right now my computer don't work....so I do everything on my phone.....haven't learned to post pics from my phone yet.....we got my daughters 16" full custom in the works and working on getting my son a 20"....


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> My brother and I own Baloos Jungle.....right now my computer don't work....so I do everything on my phone.....haven't learned to post pics from my phone yet.....we got my daughters 16" full custom in the works and working on getting my son a 20"....


pm me if you can send pics to my email ill load & post bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> My brother and I own Baloos Jungle.....right now my computer don't work....so I do everything on my phone.....haven't learned to post pics from my phone yet.....we got my daughters 16" full custom in the works and working on getting my son a 20"....


hop i do this right 
















































coming soon 16inch full






coming soon 20inch OG






coming soon 26inch street


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

That's firme homie....thanks for helping out


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> That's firme homie....thanks for helping out


any time and i got a nice home for


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

lesstime said:


> any time and i got a nice home for
> View attachment 413543


Hahaha......don't think it'll ever leave us.....I plan on giving it a face lift....just don't know when.....


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

you know you dont want it anymore lol dont change to much on it it looks nice the way it is been one of my fav bikes sence 90s


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks ....we busted it out for the first time at the Sacramento super show in 97' and it placed 3rd.....not bad for its debut.....after that I finished caroming everything,striped it and added some gold plating and started placing 1st in full and sometimes they pump it to semi.....


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nice dont you love when you build something and think its nice but not that nice but you end up placing top 3  i only seen it a few times in person and love every time i do see it for the longes time i wondered where you bike went as i didnt see it at many show where pics posted on here


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah.....haven't showed it much.....need to clean it up real good and bring it back out....at least til my daughters bike gets done.....then it might get its face lift....and thanks for the compliment.....means more then any trophies we got


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

damm nice bike ey


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

O*C born and raised.!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Buenos dias homies...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lesstime said:


> hop i do this right
> View attachment 413531
> 
> View attachment 413532
> ...


looks good bro cant wait to see them finished


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Can't wait either.....hopefully they will be done soon.....gna chrome car and bike parts together.....that way both cars and bikes will have progress.....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i think you should probly get a better price on chroming


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Hope so...with all these projects....it's gna be a good investment.....but chrome does make a big difference from store bought polish parts


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Hope so...with all these projects....it's gna be a good investment.....but chrome does make a big difference from store bought polish parts


oh hell yea bro


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

any platers and engravers in orange county got sum fork n sissybar comin in n gone need sum


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

DAMM BUILDING MY SISTERS BIKE TODAY ORANGE COUNTY BLUES WHAT U PPL TNK JUST DOIN IT STOCK LOOKING FOR NOW AFTER A WILE WILL B GETN SUM LAZZER CUT PART


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

It's a good start....looking good....I think custom twisted parts would look nicer....but that's just my opinion.....maybe a balance of both custom and og parts....just saying


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

thats actually a good idea gracias bro u no ne one da can help mi out with that here in orange county


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Pm me what u need and I'll see how I can help u...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

completed da bike today but no finished guna get sum custom parts done soon


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Looks good homie....


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

furby714 said:


> DAMM BUILDING MY SISTERS BIKE TODAY ORANGE COUNTY BLUES WHAT U PPL TNK JUST DOIN IT STOCK LOOKING FOR NOW AFTER A WILE WILL B GETN SUM LAZZER CUT PART
> 
> View attachment 414681
> View attachment 414682
> View attachment 414683


Look better than before


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

hahaha fuckk yea once again tnx for the helpp broo


elspock84 said:


> Look better than before


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

furby714 said:


> hahaha fuckk yea once again tnx for the helpp broo


No problema :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Always good when we all help each other out......qvo furby and Spock.....


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Always good when we all help each other out......qvo furby and Spock.....


sup homie! :h5:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

was up homie was good n the OC


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

spock mayb guna need one of those fairlady frames but with fork and chain gard so i can make a lil orange county bluess


elspock84 said:


> sup homie! :h5:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

furby714 said:


> spock mayb guna need one of those fairlady frames but with fork and chain gard so i can make a lil orange county bluess


painted also??


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> painted also??


yeaa da too


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

furby714 said:


> yeaa da too


let me know wassup  when u ready


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

PM SENTT


elspock84 said:


> let me know wassup  when u ready


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

elspock84 said:


> sup homie! :h5:


Aqui nomas.....2012 is here......time to starting working on these projects.......


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Aqui nomas.....2012 is here......time to starting working on these projects.......


no shit. i got a few i wanna do to sell off. just wanna keep practicing on my paint work so i can bust out my limo bike.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

elspock84 said:


> no shit. i got a few i wanna do to sell off. just wanna keep practicing on my paint work so i can bust out my limo bike.


That's right homie.....man u get down.....practice makes perfect......one day I might send u my 26" cruiser for some paint.....


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> That's right homie.....man u get down.....practice makes perfect......one day I might send u my 26" cruiser for some paint.....


you let me know when and ill hook u up :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

You have a PM....


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

TTT FOR DA OC


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

That's right.....


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Anymore O*C bikes....


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Anymore O*C bikes....


Wastryn to post my homies bike on here but I can't form my fone


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Same here....wanted to post up the progress on my daughters 16"


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Same here....wanted to post up the progress on my daughters 16"


Dam serious Shud ask a homie to post em up


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

I wanne to post my bike but no luck from ny fon......


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up Carnales name is Carlos from Latins finest bike club...n I'm looking for gente who would like to join r club..we r a drama free club no drugs n.or gang affiliated..its all about having fun n represent r bike club..we only ask 2 things...if Ur in school u need to have good grades n be responsible n have a way to come to the shows......other then that Ur welcome to join ..grasias...........we r not just a bike club...we r a big familia


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Anymore O*C bikes....


Aztec dreams...Latins finest bike club in the O.C


----------



## Viejitos1869 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Viejitos Orange County*

My Pink Panther Trike


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Viejitos1869 said:


> My Pink trike
> 
> Nice


----------



## Viejitos1869 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks bro


----------



## Viejitos1869 (Apr 17, 2012)

Your box looks sick how much did the gator cost you a grip i bet huh


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

200 bro seat n box....I made the box myself took it to this vatos in Santa ana ....grasias carnal...


----------



## Viejitos1869 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thats good bro where did you get it rapped at and I'm working on my love seat right now then save a little and buy the trike kit from new york


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn da a good price


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Bikes looking good.....can't wait to finish my daughters bike.....in the mean time I'll show Baloos Jungle


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Wa size is ur daughter bike


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

16".....gna be full custom with all the body mods we are doing to it.....


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> 16".....gna be full custom with all the body mods we are doing to it.....


Sick sick laser cut parts or no ???


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Viejitos1869 said:


> Thats good bro where did you get it rapped at and I'm working on my love seat right now then save a little and buy the trike kit from new york


In Santa ana carnal...main n edinger in front of the upholstery supply....Orale that's good bro any pics


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Damn da a good price


Yea it is bro...some plp charging some crazy prices but i was lucky I found this guy n like he's work..


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

dreamer1 said:


> Yea it is bro...some plp charging some crazy prices but i was lucky I found this guy n like he's work..


How much for seats I need cruiser n banana seat done bro


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

furby714 said:


> How much for seats I need cruiser n banana seat done bro


For my banana seat carnal I pay like 50 but looks good bro


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

furby714 said:


> Sick sick laser cut parts or no ???


Nah.....if anything maybe some twisted parts.....


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up Carnales name is Carlos from Latins finest bike club...n I'm looking for gente who would like to join r club..we r a drama free club no drugs n.or gang affiliated..its all about having fun n represent r bike club..we only ask 2 things...if Ur in school u need to have good grades n be responsible n have a way to come to the shows......other then that Ur welcome to join ..grasias...........we r not just a bike club...we r a big familia


 well said TTT !!! 4 your club in oc


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> well said TTT !!! 4 your club in oc


Grasias carnal


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Keep posting pics


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm selling an original 1980 Schwinn 20" beach cruiser I'm asking $550 obo...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice.....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BLVD KINGS O.C. B.C.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> BLVD KINGS O.C. B.C.










FORGOT 1.


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

dreamer1 said:


> Nice.....


Thanks...


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

home town!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Santa Ana ........lived ther for 20 years...I miss my hood


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Q-VOLE OC.


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

SOME OF MY BIKES...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WELL SAID DREAMER. THIS IS THE PRES FROM THE IE. AND IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN JOINING PM ME OR dreamer1 AND WE WILL GET U ROLLING WTH THE FAMILY. ''NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST''


dreamer1 said:


> Wats up Carnales name is Carlos from Latins finest bike club...n I'm looking for gente who would like to join r club..we r a drama free club no drugs n.or gang affiliated..its all about having fun n represent r bike club..we only ask 2 things...if Ur in school u need to have good grades n be responsible n have a way to come to the shows......other then that Ur welcome to join ..grasias...........we r not just a bike club...we r a big familia


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

So far in the O.C we have 7 Carnales n if u would like to join Ur more then welcome to join r growing familia.....Latins finest bike club growing strong in the I.E & O.C


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


dreamer1 said:


> So far in the O.C we have 7 Carnales n if u would like to join Ur more then welcome to join r growing familia.....Latins finest bike club growing strong in the I.E & O.C


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ORANGE COUNTY IN THE HOUSE.TTT LATINS FINEST BC


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttmft


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ORANGE COUNTY IN THE HOUSE.TTT LATINS FINEST BC


Looking good in the O*C


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Q vole orange county ne car shows this weekend


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey furby. Latins finest ie bc pres. There is one in moreno valley ca. Hmu homie


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Q vole orange county ne car shows this weekend


Q-vole carnal i belive there's 1 Sunday at original mikes in Santa ana.....pm me carnal i wanna talk to u


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Q-VOLE OC.


If my beach cruiser is ready I might roll....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> If my beach cruiser is ready I might roll....


Orale carnal hope to see ya ther


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

No more pics


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wats up Carnales name is ZEK PRES OF THE IE from LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB...n I'm looking for gente who would like to join r club I AM STARTING A ORANGE COUNTY CHAPTER AND THEY R ROLLING 4 SHOW BIKES ALREADY..we r a drama free club no drugs n.or gang affiliated..its all about having fun n represent r bike club..we only ask 2 things...if Ur in school u need to have good grades n be responsible n have a way to come to the shows......other then that Ur welcome to join ..grasias...........we r not just a bike club...we r a big familia


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

My nieces three wheeler...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

O*C 68 said:


> My nieces three wheeler...


GOT A SYSTEM BOX THAT COULD GO WITH IT!


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

O*C 68 said:


> My nieces three wheeler...



Sickkk


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

furby714 said:


> Sickkk


Thanks...


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

My niece going for a cruise on her bike...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


mr.widow-maker said:


> Wats up Carnales name is ZEK PRES OF THE IE from LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB...n I'm looking for gente who would like to join r club I AM STARTING A ORANGE COUNTY CHAPTER AND THEY R ROLLING 4 SHOW BIKES ALREADY..we r a drama free club no drugs n.or gang affiliated..its all about having fun n represent r bike club..we only ask 2 things...if Ur in school u need to have good grades n be responsible n have a way to come to the shows......other then that Ur welcome to join ..grasias...........we r not just a bike club...we r a big familia


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

FOR SALE... 
I'm asking $500 on the moca beach cruiser and $600 on the red mini beach cruiser...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> T
> T
> T


LOL.....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wats up Carnales name is ZEK PRES OF THE IE from LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB...n I'm looking for gente who would like to join r club I AM STARTING A ORANGE COUNTY CHAPTER AND THEY R ROLLING 4 SHOW BIKES ALREADY..we r a drama free club no drugs n.or gang affiliated..its all about having fun n represent r bike club..we only ask 2 things...if Ur in school u need to have good grades n be responsible n have a way to come to the shows......other then that Ur welcome to join ..grasias...........we r not just a bike club...we r a big familia


LOL .....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


dreamer1 said:


> LOL .....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up O.C any more pics


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

pretty soin homie git lot pix to take


dreamer1 said:


> Wats up O.C any more pics


----------



## LatinsFinest714 (May 1, 2012)

1975 VERT said:


> *IF ANYONE NEEDS CUSTOM WORK ON THEM BIKES OR PEDAL CARS.... LET ME KNOW!!!! (SEND A PM!) THANKS.... I CAN DO ANY CUSTOM WORK.... GOOD PRICES....*


How much for a twisted trike kit


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

furby714 said:


> pretty soin homie git lot pix to take


Simon bro


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

LatinsFinest714 said:


> How much for a twisted trike kit


SORRY LET ME CORRECT MY SLEF BIG DOG....
CUSTOM WORK IN PAINT AND BONDO WORK...
:banghead:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

HERE'S WORK I'V DONE!!!


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

how much to finish a project just tank in frnt


hit mi up 7144671850


1975 VERT said:


> SORRY LET ME CORRECT MY SLEF BIG DOG....
> CUSTOM WORK IN PAINT AND BONDO WORK...
> :banghead:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

1975 VERT said:


> SORRY LET ME CORRECT MY SLEF BIG DOG....
> CUSTOM WORK IN PAINT AND BONDO WORK...
> :banghead:


How much for bondo work on a 20' frame..tank n skirts n also paint..candy Apple red bro....pm me


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

1975 VERT said:


> View attachment 478996
> View attachment 478997
> 
> HERE'S WORK I'V DONE!!!


Was up primo !!!! Good work i will call u 2morr


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Any more O.C bikes.....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up Carnales name is Carlos from Latins finest bike club...n I'm looking for gente who would like to join r club..we r a drama free club no drugs n.or gang affiliated..its all about having fun n represent r bike club..we only ask 2 things...if Ur in school u need to have good grades n be responsible n have a way to come to the shows......other then that Ur welcome to join ..grasias...........we r not just a bike club...we r a big familia


Pm if interested Carnales..


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

My bike, looking to upgrade parts n wheels cause wheels have a Lil rust on them, looking to make the bike look a lot nicer, anaheim oc


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

nice strt homie

u in a club o wa


TEAM HI POWER said:


> My bike, looking to upgrade parts n wheels cause wheels have a Lil rust on them, looking to make the bike look a lot nicer, anaheim oc
> View attachment 480490


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

furby714 said:


> nice strt homie
> 
> u in a club o wa


No, no club yet but thinking of joining latins finest bike club oc chapter


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

orale sick sick


TEAM HI POWER said:


> No, no club yet but thinking of joining latins finest bike club oc chapter


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Yea, my bike is just straight stock parts, but I'm gonna be doing upgrades hopefully soon


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

orale homie duz custom body work


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yea, my bike is just straight stock parts, but I'm gonna be doing upgrades hopefully soon


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

YEA I'M THINKING OF IT, I GOT SOME KINDA DODGER THEME OR SOMETHING IN MY HEAD. MAYBE LIKE A MURAL OF LIKE THE STADIUM OR THE CITY


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

oo i c da woyld b sickj


TEAM HI POWER said:


> YEA I'M THINKING OF IT, I GOT SOME KINDA DODGER THEME OR SOMETHING IN MY HEAD. MAYBE LIKE A MURAL OF LIKE THE STADIUM OR THE CITY


----------



## OCStretchedRatrod714 (Apr 16, 2012)

how do i join this club im not mexican.. im white


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

OCStretchedRatrod714 said:


> how do i join this club im not mexican.. im white


What club


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

OCStretchedRatrod714 said:


> how do i join this club im not mexican.. im white


It's all good bro we don't care about color ....Ur welcome to join r club....the president for the bike club in the I.E its white....LOL so Ur welcome to join bro


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

OCStretchedRatrod714 said:


> how do i join this club im not mexican.. im white


Pm me bro I'll get u in if Ur interested bro....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Any more O.C bikes


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

????? O.C


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Was up oc latin luxury bc is in the house !!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Whats yup g. Pm sent


OCStretchedRatrod714 said:


> how do i join this club im not mexican.. im white


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

latin luxury oc ttt


Latin Luxury said:


> Was up oc latin luxury bc is in the house !!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST ORANGE COUNTY BIKE CLUB IS NOW RECRUITING SO IF U ARE A SOLORIDER AND ARE THINKING OF JOINING A CLUB THIS IS A PLACE FOR U. WE R A BIG ASS FAMILY THAT LIKES TO GO OUT AND HAVE FUN. IF U HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FELL FREE TO PM ME OR DREAMER1 AND WE WILL BE GLAD TO ANSWER THEM ND OR GET U STARTED IN JOINING THE CLUB.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

I wanna join....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

HAHHA ME 2.


dreamer1 said:


> I wanna join....


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST ORANGE COUNTY BIKE CLUB IS NOW RECRUITING SO IF U ARE A SOLORIDER AND ARE THINKING OF JOINING A CLUB THIS IS A PLACE FOR U. WE R A BIG ASS FAMILY THAT LIKES TO GO OUT AND HAVE FUN. IF U HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FELL FREE TO PM ME OR DREAMER1 AND WE WILL BE GLAD TO ANSWER THEM ND OR GET U STARTED IN JOINING THE CLUB.


You guys have probationary period?


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

No bro its just if u wanna get Ur plaque u need to wait at least 30 days this way u need to b sure this is the club for u...cuz u can get it It's not a problem we just don't want u to spend Ur money n then u don't like the club carnal.....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

The probation was only for me to start a new chapter in O.C....so far we r 11 n growing....


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

dreamer1 said:


> No bro its just if u wanna get Ur plaque u need to wait at least 30 days this way u need to b sure this is the club for u...cuz u can get it It's not a problem we just don't want u to spend Ur money n then u don't like the club carnal.....


Right on bro.
I was just asking. 


dreamer1 said:


> The probation was only for me to start a new chapter in O.C....so far we r 11 n growing....


Thats boss right there. :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Right on bro.
> I was just asking.
> 
> Thats boss right there. :thumbsup:


Simon carnal...grasias


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT OC LATIN LUXURY BC  ALL DAY ALL NIGHT !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP TTT


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

was up widow were all ur oc bikes post m


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

My who?


furby714 said:


> was up widow were all ur oc bikes post m


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> My who?


The bikes frm oc chapter


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

. 

Latin luxury O*C chapter


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Jus wait bro u will see yus rolling deep. So far 3 r rolling nd 8 r getting ready for a certin show that were gunna bust out at. .


furby714 said:


> The bikes frm oc chapter


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Trying to get my 26 inch cruiser ready and looking better, latins finest bike club oc chapter


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

furby714 said:


> .
> 
> Latin luxury O*C chapter


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Jus wait bro u will see yus rolling deep. So far 3 r rolling nd 8 r getting ready for a certin show that were gunna bust out at. .


Orale sick sick


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THATS RIGHT. "NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST"


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Trying to get my 26 inch cruiser ready and looking better, latins finest bike club oc chapter


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wats yup wth your bike. U going to redo it or keep it lookin like batman


furby714 said:


> Orale sick sick


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey widow when does the club chatpers have the meetings during the week or weekend or usually at the shows when everyone is there.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wats yup wth your bike. U going to redo it or keep it lookin like batman


Still keep da batman theme but AMA redo paint n parts already got my handlebars


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Most of them at the shows. But sometimes we will have them at a resturant or something. Or go over it on the phone . Whick I gotta call u tomarrow and that way we can meet yup nd roll to the lake that way if something happens or u kow.


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Hey widow when does the club chatpers have the meetings during the week or weekend or usually at the shows when everyone is there.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Custom parts or twisted style


furby714 said:


> Still keep da batman theme but AMA redo paint n parts already got my handlebars


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Custom parts or twisted style


Still tnkn about it if to get custom birdcage n twisted like from the 90s or lazer cut


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

O sweet. Cant wait. Id go wth the reg parts first then get lazer when yur ready to take that approach. U kow


furby714 said:


> Still tnkn about it if to get custom birdcage n twisted like from the 90s or lazer cut


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> O sweet. Cant wait. Id go wth the reg parts first then get lazer when yur ready to take that approach. U kow


Naww don't wana take to much time on it cuz got a cupl mor projects


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Okok wat u got rollin soon


furby714 said:


> Naww don't wana take to much time on it cuz got a cupl mor projects


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Okok wat u got rollin soon


A street 26 girls cruiser orange county blues


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

that bike sounds familiar from somwhere


furby714 said:


> A street 26 girls cruiser orange county blues


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> that bike sounds familiar from somwhere


Never been to a show homie da pik of the Frame is on the first page of this topic


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Thats werw I seen it then. TTT


furby714 said:


> Never been to a show homie da pik of the Frame is on the first page of this topic


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Thats werw I seen it then. TTT


Yeaa ima just do it simple not to fancy


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:rofl::rofl::facepalm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


furby714 said:


> Yeaa ima just do it simple not to fancy


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

O*C


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

O*C


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 0 guests)

mr.widow-maker 
furby714 
Tripps+ 
Lolophill13+


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE,OC BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC
17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
18. DUKES IE BC
19. VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
20. ONTARIO CLASSICS


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Huntington beach here we come....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Yup Yup June .30 getting closer


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

I have 26inch straight forks for $50.00 if anyone want to buy forks for beach low low


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Where's the O.C bikes at


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

pIX OF MY BIKE AT THE LOWRIDER FEST IN ANAHEIM


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

THE HOMIE J.r.s trike frm thee artistics oc


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Shit carnal where's the pic of u n the chinitas


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

dreamer1 said:


> Shit carnal where's the pic of u n the chinitas


Hahaha wa chinitas avia un chingo homie


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hell yea ...I like the 1 in white...Mamacita


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Da one wither nipples pierced ??


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I-mommy. Chooow.lol


furby714 said:


> Da one wither nipples pierced ??


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

O*C SOLO RIDERS TTMFT


mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST ORANGE COUNTY BIKE CLUB IS NOW RECRUITING SO IF U ARE A SOLORIDER AND ARE THINKING OF JOINING A CLUB THIS IS A PLACE FOR U. WE R A BIG ASS FAMILY THAT LIKES TO GO OUT AND HAVE FUN. IF U HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FELL FREE TO PM ME OR DREAMER1 AND WE WILL BE GLAD TO ANSWER THEM ND OR GET U STARTED IN JOINING THE CLUB.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> I-mommy. Chooow.lol


Shud seen here n she took a pic with sanctiond stickers on her tits


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have the pic...shit she look like she was stone...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Hahaha wa chinitas avia un chingo homie


Mamacita


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

dreamer1 said:


> Mamacita


Dammm homie she's fukn hottttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Dammm homie she's fukn hottttt


Fuck yea ...I want 1 of those for x-mas


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

dreamer1 said:


> Fuck yea ...I want 1 of those for x-mas


Mayb Santa will bring her for yu hahaha


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

LATINS FINEST BC IS NOW RECRUITING SOLO RIDERS AROUND ORANGE COUNTY IF U HAVE A '' BAD ASS LOWRIDER BIKE OR PEDAL CAR '' ALREADY COMPLETED AND READY TO BE SHOWABLE AND YOUR INTERESTED IN GOIN OUT AND HAVING FUN OUT AT CAR SHOWS,THIS IS THE PLACE FOR U ALL AGES WELCOME THIS IS A FAMILY ORDEAL AND WE DO NOT EXCEPT DRAMA IN THE CLUB WE ARE STARTING UP IN THE OC AND,OUR MOTHER CHAP IS IN THE IE HAS AROUND 10 ENTRIES WE GO AND REPRESENT ALL OVER THE IE,OC,LA ND SOME SAN DIEGO AREAS THE ONLY 2 THINGS WE ASK IS IF U R IN SCHOOL U MUST BE PASSING YOUR CLASSES A-D IF U HAVE A F, U ARE NOT ALLOWED TO COME OUT TO A EVENT UNTILL U PICK UP THE GRADE ANOTHER THING IS TRANSPORTATION,U MUST HAVE UR OWN WAY TO GET TO THE EVENTS,WE DO GO TO LOWRIDER MAG EVENTS IN ARIZONA,ND LV,NV. WE HAVE A MEETING 1 TIME A MONTH. MUST MAKE MEETING! SO IF U LIVE OC OR CLOSE TO IT, ND YOU ARE INTERESTED IN JOINING, SEND ME AN EMAIL.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Mayb Santa will bring her for yu hahaha


Fuck I hope so....LOL


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

dreamer1 said:


> Fuck I hope so....LOL


Hahaha


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Simon bro


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE,OC BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC
17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
18. DUKES IE BC
19. VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
20. ONTARIO CLASSICS
AND MANY MORE TO COME


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

for sale 50.00 for the forks n 50.00 for the wheels


----------



## romeo (Sep 11, 2009)

what size are the rims ?


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

romeo said:


> what size are the rims ?


Rims r 26' bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

romeo said:


> what size are the rims ?


26 inch


----------



## spruced up (May 31, 2012)

*custom built bikes, frames and parts*

Just want to let all u IE and OC bike clubs know that I am going to start building lowrider bikes , frames and Parts. I first started when I was 16 years old and from Uniques car&bike club. I am no longer from the club, I started my own club . I built a bike for a well known pinstripe arts by the name of Angilo. It was for his nephew in Detroit. I got out of life for a few year and I am going to go back to the lowrider life style. I will post some pictures of my work. PM me with any questions and or your need I use sheet metal or fiberglass depending on what u want . Hit me up!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Is this simon?


spruced up said:


> Just want to let all u IE and OC bike clubs know that I am going to start building lowrider bikes , frames and Parts. I first started when I was 16 years old and from Uniques car&bike club. I am no longer from the club, I started my own club . I built a bike for a well known pinstripe arts by the name of Angilo. It was for his nephew in Detroit. I got out of life for a few year and I am going to go back to the lowrider life style. I will post some pictures of my work. PM me with any questions and or your need I use sheet metal or fiberglass depending on what u want . Hit me up!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Is this simon?


No this is dreamer


----------



## LatinsFinest714 (May 1, 2012)

spruced up said:


> Just want to let all u IE and OC bike clubs know that I am going to start building lowrider bikes , frames and Parts. I first started when I was 16 years old and from Uniques car&bike club. I am no longer from the club, I started my own club . I built a bike for a well known pinstripe arts by the name of Angilo. It was for his nephew in Detroit. I got out of life for a few year and I am going to go back to the lowrider life style. I will post some pictures of my work. PM me with any questions and or your need I use sheet metal or fiberglass depending on what u want . Hit me up!


Whats up bro do you do laser cutting


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up any O*C bikes.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT FOR O*C !!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*LATINS FINEST BC IS NOW RECRUITING SOLO RIDERS AROUND ORANGE COUNTY IF U HAVE A '' BAD ASS LOWRIDER BIKE OR PEDAL CAR '' ALREADY COMPLETED AND READY TO BE SHOWABLE AND YOUR INTERESTED IN GOIN OUT AND HAVING FUN OUT AT CAR SHOWS,THIS IS THE PLACE FOR U ALL AGES WELCOME THIS IS A FAMILY ORDEAL AND WE DO NOT EXCEPT DRAMA IN THE CLUB WE ARE STARTING UP IN THE OC AND,OUR MOTHER CHAP IS IN THE IE HAS AROUND 10 ENTRIES WE GO AND REPRESENT ALL OVER THE IE,OC,LA ND SOME SAN DIEGO AREAS THE ONLY 2 THINGS WE ASK IS IF U R IN SCHOOL U MUST BE PASSING YOUR CLASSES A-D IF U HAVE A F, U ARE NOT ALLOWED TO COME OUT TO A EVENT UNTILL U PICK UP THE GRADE ANOTHER THING IS TRANSPORTATION,U MUST HAVE UR OWN WAY TO GET TO THE EVENTS,WE DO GO TO LOWRIDER MAG EVENTS IN ARIZONA,ND LV,NV. WE HAVE A MEETING 1 TIME A MONTH. MUST MAKE MEETING! SO IF U LIVE OC OR CLOSE TO IT, ND YOU ARE INTERESTED IN JOINING, SEND ME AN EMAIL.*


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks to Santana CC/BC, Latins Finest BC, Memories, and BLVD Kings OC for coming out to the school in SANTA ANA- spreading a positive message and sharing some rides all for a good cause in a needy neighborhood.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Good pics


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

See ya at the next 1..... thanks gor the hospitality n some good food


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Anytime glad we can be apart of something so important.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

_


















LETS GET READY __FOR SAT ITS ALMOST SHOW TIME SO POLISH UP THEM BIKES AND SHINE UP THEM PEDAL CARS AND COME JOIN US AT HOOTERS AT 6225 VALLEY SPRINGS PKWY RIVERSIDE CA 92507 SO COME ON DOWN WITH THE FAM AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WE WILL BE HAVE RAFFEL PRIZES, 50/50 AND LOTS OF FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY !!!

ALSO FOR THE FIRST 200 ENTRIES WE WILL BE GIVING 5 FREE WING CARDS 

1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE TROPHIESFOR THESE CATEGORIES
12'' 16" 20" 26" TRIKES & PEDAL CARS
ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
SPECIAL INTREST 1st, 2nd, 3rd
& ALSO DANCE OFF, FARTHEST DISTANCE, BEST TRIKE SOUND SYSTEM
AND DONT FORGET
BEST OF SHOW BIKE $100
BEST OF SHOW PEDAL CAR $100
& CLUB PARTICIPATION $100
AND THE HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE OUT THERE SO BRING THOSE CAMERAS AND THE FAM TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS LEAVE THE ATTITUDE AT HOME !!!!_


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thats a nice bike.....


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice pics


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

1964rag said:


> www.superiorscarclub.com


Sickk bikes props homie


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

www.superiorscarclub.com 1996 LA super show


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

www.superiorscarclub.com sjc 1997


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lookin good


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

LATINS FINEST ORANGE * COUNTY BC IS NOW RECRUITING SOLO RIDERS AROUND THE OC.IF U HAVE A BAD ASS LOWRIDER BIKE AND YOU R INTERESTED IN GOIN OUT AND HAVING FUN OUT AT CAR SHOWS,THIS IS THE PLACE FOR U.ALL AGES WELCOME.THIS IS A FAMILY ORDEAL AND WE DO NOT EXCEPT DRAMA IN THE CLUB.WE GO AND REPRESENT ALL OVER THE OC,IE,RIV,LA ND SOME SAN DIEGO AREAS.THE ONLY 2 THINGS WE ASK IS IF U R IN SCHOOL U MUST BE PASSING YOUR CLASSES A-D.IF U HAVE A F WE CAN WORK WITH U IN YOUR STUDIES INORDER TO GET YOU BACK ON TRACK TO PASS YOUR CLASSES.ANOTHER THING IS TRANSPORTATION,U MUST HAVE YUR OWN WAY TO GET TO THE EVENTS.WILL MAKE EXCEPTIONS IF IT IS A OUT OF TOWN EVENT LIKE LOWRIDER IN ARIZONA,ND LV,NV.WE HAVE A MEETING 1-2 TIMES MONTH IN O*C THAT ARE MANDATORY,BUT IF U CANT MAKE ONE OF THE MEETING HERE ND THERE IT IS OK,SO IF U LIVE IN OC N ARE DOWN TO JOIN THE CLUB OR WANNA COME AND GET A FELL WHAT WE DO. HIT US UP —


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

in vegas this year


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

behind the 8 ball said:


> View attachment 557368
> in vegas this year


Nice bike homie


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SANTANA B.C
































































































PICS BY ONEOFAKIND


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Feeling Blue looks badass.....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THESE PICS ARE BADASS TOO,HERES WHAT ELSE WAS ON THE LIL G N FEELIN BLUE,ALL HAND TOOLED LEATHER
FEELIN BLUES SEAT








WHAT LIL G GOT BEST UPLOST


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Handlebars on LIL G are badass....gives it that Harley look


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest blue nation


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB O*C CHAPTER


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

JUST FINISH THIS!:rimshot:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

1975 VERT said:


> View attachment 558477
> View attachment 558478
> View attachment 558479
> View attachment 558480
> ...


Looks good primo...


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Looks good primo...


THANKS!:thumbsup: ANYTHING NEW?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

1975 VERT said:


> THANKS!:thumbsup: ANYTHING NEW?


Not much....


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

BROWN PRIDE BIKE CLUB


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Tripps said:


> BROWN PRIDE BIKE CLUB
> View attachment 562066


BIKE CAME OUT GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## OCStretchedRatrod714 (Apr 16, 2012)

I had my stretch beachcruiser stretched extra by switching out my straight forks and put on bent forks but got tired from only riding 5 miles everytime to ride it so i switched it back to straight so i can ride my bike 25+ miles.. but the 2 pictures of the classic car show was just recent went for a ride with my biking bird to a fair called Silverado Days In Buena Park,Ca. But thats my bike its pretty basic, looking to add a tank on the bike but need to find a fabricator and looking to turn my bike in to a trike, do any of you know where i can get a conversion kit? OH and if you Live close to BP hit me up to go o rides or show off the bike.. I have a Multi colored body kit on my bike 7 colors..


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest bike club oc anaheim area blue nation


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

My 26inch


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LOOKS GOOD BRO, HOPE TO SEE YA AROUND AT A SHOW :thumbsup:


OCStretchedRatrod714 said:


> I had my stretch beachcruiser stretched extra by switching out my straight forks and put on bent forks but got tired from only riding 5 miles everytime to ride it so i switched it back to straight so i can ride my bike 25+ miles.. but the 2 pictures of the classic car show was just recent went for a ride with my biking bird to a fair called Silverado Days In Buena Park,Ca. But thats my bike its pretty basic, looking to add a tank on the bike but need to find a fabricator and looking to turn my bike in to a trike, do any of you know where i can get a conversion kit? OH and if you Live close to BP hit me up to go o rides or show off the bike.. I have a Multi colored body kit on my bike 7 colors..
> 
> 
> View attachment 565549
> ...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

HERE'S A LUNCH BOX / ICE CHEST / COOLER, I JUST FINISH FOR A CUSTOMER!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

1975 VERT said:


> HERE'S A LUNCH BOX / ICE CHEST / COOLER, I JUST FINISH FOR A CUSTOMER!
> View attachment 568402
> View attachment 568403
> View attachment 568404
> ...


You got down.i want to get an old school Pepsi cooler and have it refurbished....


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> You got down.i want to get an old school Pepsi cooler and have it refurbished....


LET ME KNOW? I WILL HOOK YOU UP!:thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

1975 VERT said:


> LET ME KNOW? I WILL HOOK YOU UP!:thumbsup:


Will do...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

1975 VERT said:


> HERE'S A LUNCH BOX / ICE CHEST / COOLER, I JUST FINISH FOR A CUSTOMER!
> View attachment 568402
> View attachment 568403
> View attachment 568404
> ...


Nice looks fuckn sick


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

furby714 said:


> Nice looks fuckn sick


THANK YOU!:h5:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

*NOKTURNAL OC CHAPTER AND NOKTURNAL LA CHAPTER*

SOME OF OUR BIKES FOR NOW


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> SOME OF OUR BIKES FOR NOW


Sickkk yellow pixie


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## criminal213 (Dec 20, 2012)

thats my jokers child


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Seen that bike on craigslist........I have a few parts from that bike....


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

My 20" almost complete


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking good.....u going og on th is one


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

OG/street....80% OG parts....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Orale looking good bro


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Gracias homie...


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice collection


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't go wrong with some og schwinn


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Nice collection





dreamer1 said:


> Can't go wrong with some og schwinn


thanks...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

thinking of selling it 250 or trade for trike with system


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

BROWN PRIDE BIKE CLUB


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

"Looney Tunes" 20" bike


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Here's my cruiser

















And Freaky Behavior 2


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Some of our bikes at the Uniques show.....TEMPTATION O*C


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Here's my cruiser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much shipped


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Elmo Bike
Memories OC


----------



## Ivan349 (Mar 22, 2012)

Solo rider back when I had my blue stretch trike


----------



## Ivan349 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Ivan349 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Ivan349 (Mar 22, 2012)

representing OC


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

"Lil Choco"
Memories OC


----------



## SAM1 (May 21, 2010)

good talent from the O * C


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Homies Bike from Memories O.C. (pics from today Best of Friends show @ Lakewood)


----------



## caddyman1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Anybody know of any bike shops in oc? Building 26" cruiser need parts thanks


----------



## caddyman1 (Jul 19, 2012)

you still have these rims?


----------



## Ivan349 (Mar 22, 2012)

Janet's bike shop at 3rd and broadway and GC bikes on fairview and edinger


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Pics from this past weekend in SANTA ANA/ OC


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the pics cw planet


----------



## bluedreamz (Jan 9, 2013)

cwplanet said:


>


Thanks for the pics mine is the blue trike


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

New project


----------



## bluedreamz (Jan 9, 2013)

DECENTES B.C OC


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

#keepitlooney


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

$160 THE SET,2 20"(FRONT N REAR)N 1 16" RIM....OFF OF THE GANGSTA BOOGIE TRIKE


----------

